# Lets make a pot of Gumbo



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I must admit after spending the last few days participating in some rather serious topics, I was just ready for a bit of lighter conversation so here goes. 

For all of you from down south let me hear your opinion on Gumbo. I am originally from Louisiana and have ate Gumbo all my life. Now everyone makes their Gumbo a bit different, I know this. I can admit there are many ways to make gumbo, the way my momma makes it is the right way, but I won't judge and I will admit there are other ways to make it, even if they are not the right way and don't taste as good! There is shrimp Gumbo, Crab Gumbo, Fish Gumbo, Chicken Gumbo, Sausage Gumbo, File Gumbo, Possum gumbo, racoon gumbo, alligator gumbo and Seafood Gumbo. Of course any combination of the above also works as in Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. Then for those Texas folks there is Armadillo gumbo I suppose? Then you have various types of sausage Gumbo. So as you can see I am quite open minded when it comes to Gumbo variations. 

But!! I do insist on a few things. First off, ALL gumbo must start off with a rue. Now while I like a traditional wet rue made with grease and flour, I will admit there are those who use a dry rue of only flour, but never really cared to do it that way myself. But I can overlook such small inconsistencies. Now the rue must be dark, as in you should cook it slow, never stop stirring and get it to the point it is just about to burn, can't have no light tan colored rue and make a good gumbo, in fact that slight hint of a burned taste is what I really like. Notice I did not say a burnt taste, but just that slight hint, a burnt taste that is questionable "is it there? or not?". But alas, I will allow you to make a somewhat less than dark rue if you so choose (won't taste right, but that is your choice and I won't judge you)

Tomatoes in Gumbo. Some folks like to use tomato as a base for the gumbo and will use tomato paste or tomato sauce. I am not a fan of a tomato based gumbo. I like to use whole tomato's. Now what you want to do is add the whole peeled tomatoes directly to the pot (I do not like tomato peel in my gumbo) Then as you are cooking and stirring you can squish them into pieces on the side of the pot. (we will get to the correct pot in a minute, just hold on!!) Now the whole idea of a good gumbo is each bite taste a little bit different and has a little different consistency and sensation in your mouth. This ain't rocket science people!! Nowhere near as simple as building a rocket, so pay attention here. The tomato's should be varying sizes, so one bite you get a little piece, the next bite you get a big piece and maybe one bite you get none. But again, I will admit there is more than one way to do it and if you want to use tomato sauce or tomato paste you can (it won't be as good, but I won't judge you for it!)

Boiled eggs in Gumbo. Some folks like boiled eggs in their gumbo. Hard boil a dozen eggs or so (for a small batch a dozen should do, for a medium size batch of say a washtub or 5 gallons or so, you will want to use more and more yet for a larger, family size batch of gumbo) Now you want to add your eggs close to last, so you do not bust them all up while you are stirring early on. Nobody likes little egg pieces all floating around in their gumbo. But be sure to add them and let them sit a while so they can soak up some spices and flavor. BTW, don't be lazy, peel the eggs before you add them to your gumbo!

Spicing up your gumbo. Ahh, so many important parts, hard to know which is more important, but this one is up there at the top of the list for sure. Gumbo should have a little kick to it, certainly not bland. We are not making some bland ole potato soup, no sir! We in Louisiana do not eat to simply live, we live to eat? Louisiana has the highest number of men cooks of any state in the country. Food is an event. Eating is a celebration. Don't go eating a big meal before visiting friends and relatives, cause I guarantee you they are gonna have you eat with them when you get there. Eat'in may be a basic necessity to sustain life, but feed'in friends and family is a way to show you care about them and invite them into your home as family. 

Now, where were we? Oh yes, hot sauce. Some folks they like the Tony Chachere's. But I tell you there ain't no better way to season up a pot of Gumbo than Tabasco. Not that new green stuff, or the various trendy new flavors they got out, but good ole Avery Island, red cayenne pepper Tabasco. How do you know when you have enough? when you can take more than a few bites without getting a drink, you need to keep adding. That is a good general rule of thumb. When it takes an ice cold beer to stop the burning, now we getting good?

Now! I probably should have started here, but that is ok, hopefully you are still reading and not attempting a gumbo while still reading and learning, and you can get all these steps in order when we are done. You must make a gumbo in a cast iron pot. Honestly, I am not sure you can really call it cooking if you are not using cast iron, but hey, who am I to judge right? Call yourself a cook and don't use cast iron, right? (did I say that out loud?) So, make sure and use a cast iron pot for your gumbo. Not sure how you would ever even expect to make a rue without one? But hey, I know people who claim to be cooking breakfast and when they are done they do not even have any grits on the plate, so obviously not everyone is prepared to face the reality they are not cooks? But like I said, I won't judge!

So now we get to the important part. The part that although I have been quite forgiving in my previous thoughts and very accepting of others ways of doing things (even if they are not as good, or flat out wrong) I draw the line when it comes to this one ingredient. Okra! That is right OKRA. Now, you want to fry up your okra in a skillet with some good hot grease. Nobody wants slimy okra in a gumbo, so you got to fry it a bit before hand. You can cut it up, or leave the small one's hole. Makes no difference to me, as long as it is in there. Because after all, if your Gumbo does not have okra in it? Well, then it is not gumbo if you ask me. It is just SOUP. But hey, I won't judge, not everybody likes gumbo, some people prefer soup (not sure what kind of weirdo would think like that, but I am sure they are out there somewhere)

So there you have it, some basic rules for making Gumbo. Yes, you can do it different if you want to. Its a free country. It just won't be as good is all!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Muleman, thanks for posting this. It reminded me of that commercial starring the "Small town pizza lawyer." It's aaalll good!

I grew up in North Carolina and mama used to fry okra till it was cripsy. Good stuff, and you're right, it has to be fried so as to get the "goo" out of it, so your gumbo isn't slimy.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

As a ******* I've got some ideas on gumbo too. I agree that there are many variations on. I've had many through the years varying in styles. I use a little tomato to add acid but I say if it's tomato based it's not gumbo. Perhaps creole or sauce piquant but not gumbo. 
Also not to ruffle anyone's feathers but most folks outside of Louisiana don't have a clue about making gumbo Just as you can't expect to find Brooklyn style pizza in New Orleans you won't find much good gumbo outside of Louisiana. Unless the cook has roots there. Also I use filet powder In all gumbo and a very dark roux. I usually cook the roux about two or three shades darker than peanut butter before adding my trinity by the time the diced veggies are soft the resulting mixture is very dark. My best gumbo is duck and andouille For this I roast a Peking duck saving the rendered fat to use as the fat in the roux. People talk about bacon/bacon fat but duck fat is some of the best most flavorful fats in existence


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Great post! I have no doubt you are the "Gumbo King", Muleman, but just a little deviation from your excellent directions. When the rue is not quite chocolate dark, throw in your chopped onions and sliced okra to cool it down and to get that nice "almost burnt" taste. And I agree with the whole tomatoes, except I dice them up ahead of time. I must admit in the winter to using home canned tomatoes, but not the commercial canned that has tomato sauce added as it makes it too "tomatoery" for my taste. 

Okra is only about 6" high in the garden, and the tomatoes are still little green marbles trying to grow out. Guess I'll have to wait a while before I can make some gumbo, but you certainly got my mouth watering.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Friends of ours from Denham Springs makes excellent gumbo. I was a bit surprised the first time I ate with them because they all added a big blob of homemade potato salad right in their gumbo. I finally tried it too and it was very good.

Regarding okra...I almost always add it to beef veg. soup as well as gumbo. I just add it at the very beginning so that it pretty much disappears but you still have the "body" that it gives whatever it's added to.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..Aw cher, I`ve never made a roux for gumbo, never used tomatoes in a gumbo, never fried my okra, just put`em in, an I certainly never put a boiled egg in gumbo, I break the egg in the gumbo as it absorbs all the flavor like this, now, I`m a *******, the way I make gumbo is the cajun way, the way y`all described the way y`all cook it is creole, if you like it that way that`s great, oh, I never add file` to the pot, i add to the individual bowl, some don`t like it thick, or, that particular flavorin, an, it`s ALWAYS better the older it gits..........


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

rickpaul said:


> ..Aw cher, I`ve never made a roux for gumbo, never used tomatoes in a gumbo, never fried my okra, just put`em in, an I certainly never put a boiled egg in gumbo, I break the egg in the gumbo as it absorbs all the flavor like this, now, I`m a *******, the way I make gumbo is the cajun way, the way y`all described the way y`all cook it is creole, if you like it that way that`s great, oh, I never add file` to the pot, i add to the individual bowl, some don`t like it thick, or, that particular flavorin, an, it`s ALWAYS better the older it gits..........


I'm with you. I add the file' on top. We usually would have a spice shaker of it on the table as well as a bottle of Crystal.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mais cher! I could smell this thread from upstairs...and couldn't resist...

For me, the making of roux is almost like a religious experience! Oh my! I love my roux! As the roux darkens, it yields an ever-changing aroma and flavor. When it reaches the perfect color for the type of gumbo I am making, I add the "trinity" (onions, celery, bell pepper). After a few minutes I throw the "pope" in, which is the garlic. It is referred to as the pope because of the garlic's resemblance to the pope's pointy hat.

The most delightful aroma in the world is that magic moment when the trinity hits the roux..._my oh my!!!!!!! _ 

The darker the roux, the thinner the gumbo will be; a lighter roux will make a thicker gumbo. Because okra is a wonderful thickener, when fresh okra can be had fresh out of the garden (or grocery), I like to make my roux a lovely dark color. When I don't use okra, I make my roux a little lighter. 

I like to use rendered chicken fat or homemade lard for my roux, and homemade stocks for the liquid. An acceptable substitute for the stock is a product called "Better than Bouillon." It comes in a jar and has a fine flavor. 

Tip: To prevent lumps, slowly add _room temperature _stock when adding it to the roux/trinity mix, stirring constantly.



.


----------

